# Sent Income and expenditure declaration for other customer by Ulster Bank



## Lostlady (11 Apr 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm in the process of trying to negotiate some form of restructuring/interest only arrangement with my mortgage provider. (Ulster Bank) as my monthly repayments are now 60% of my net monthly income and becoming increasingly frustrated/annoyed by my dealings with their mortgage section. 

(Apologies if this ends up a long post). 

About a month ago having notified them that I was struggling, I had an initial call from a representative who talked me through my monthly income and expenditure and I itemised my outgoings over the phone to him. 

Following this a few days later I received a letter and with a declaration sheet with a monthly expenditure amount which bore no relation to what I had told the guy over the phone ad an amount of monthly income and expenditure for a 'Customer 2' (The mortgage is in my name only and I'm a single parent with a college age child). 

I returned the declaration with a letter explaining why I had not signed as it was not 'an accurate reflection' of my I&E and querying the inclusion of a 'customer 2'. 

The following day I had a call back from the same representative I had spoken to saying the underwriters had asked for 'additional information. He then proceeded to ask me for the same information I had previously given him (what were my monthly repayments on personal loan and visa?) I told I had already given this info in our previous conversation and also pointed out that they had sent me a declaration with an inaccurate expenditure amount and a 'customer 2' I&E amount. 

He just kept talking over me and didn't listen to my 'complaint'. I then heard nothing for approx two weeks until last Friday when I received another I&E 'declaration' form this time for two names I did  not recognise and had hever heard of! 

I'm shocked to say the least and also very concerned that just as I now have 'personal and private' information about 2 strangers, someone else had potentially been sent MY information. 

I'm unsure what to do now - I do want to complain as I feel this was both incompetent and potentially a breach of privacy/confidentiality issue. 

I'm thinking of writing to them outlining my issues as above and sending them a photocopy of the 'other people's' declaration and expressing my concern about both the inept way my appeal had been dealt with and expressing my strong concern about breach of privacy etc. 

What does anyone think? Was so angry on Friday I almost felt like 'leaking' this to a national newspaper or in some way publicly drawing attention to the 'unprofessional' manner in which the bank is dealing with 'appeals' of this nature. Any thoughts or suggestions as to what i should do next. 

I’ve been worrying about this all weekend. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stephen_Red (11 Apr 2011)

I think the first thing you need to do is try to get your own situation sorted out. Download the MABS income and expenditure form from their website and fully complete it. Then send this to Ulster Bank with a letter explaining why you need an interest only payment.

In the letter let them know that you are unhappy with the way they have treated you so far and that you will be sending a seperate letter to the data protection commissioner. You could seek an appointment with MABS if you need help.

Its a disgrace that you have been sent other peoples information not once but twice. For this reason it is really important to let the data protection commissioner know.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Apr 2011)

Your priority is to sort out your finances and to reach an agreement with Ulster Bank. 

You are not happy with the person you have dealt with and you have a complaint to make. Write a polite letter setting out your issues and return the documentation which was sent to you in error. Not a copy, but the original. 

Mistakes like this get made. Ulster Bank needs to investigate it. 

They should appoint someone seniior to deal with you.

In my experience, the banks generally have been very helpful to cusomers who cooperate with them and Ulster Bank has been particularly flexible. You have already reported on your good experience with them in this post.


As with any organisation, you seem to have got off on the wrong track with the wrong person. Complain and they will send someone else to deal with you.

If you are reasonable, they will be reasonable.

Forget about the Data Protection Commissioner. This is a once off error which happens in all organisations. 

Brendan


----------



## Lostlady (11 Apr 2011)

Thanks folks. Yes I have had a previously favourable experience with ulster bank last year getting a period on interest only as you noted Brendan which is why I was particularly thrown by this current one. I have made an appointment with MABS. However, I have already made some significant ajustments to reduce my expenditure and at this point the real issue is the very high monthly mortgage repayments particularly as my monthly income has been reduced even more this year.


----------



## ajapale (11 Apr 2011)

Hi LostLady,

Ive broken your post up into more readable paragraphs and have toned down the "all caps".

The other posters are correct when they say you must concentrate on sorting out your own finances.

Having said that I would be more concerned at the poor and unprofessional response to your complaint than the complaint itself (two mistakes).

Many modern organisations have a well developed quality management system designed to detect where there has been a deviation from standard and to implement corrective actions to ensure that the deviation does not happen again.

I would be surprised it UB mortgages section did not have some kind of a quality manager whos job is to deal with these kind of situations. You should find out who that person is and address your complaint to them.

But please dont allow this overshadow your primary objective of sorting out your finances and maintaining some kind of positive relationship with your mortgage provider.

I imagine that working in such departments is a very stressful job nowadays and suggest you cut them some slack in this instance.

aj


----------

